# [Indonesian NR] Rubik's Cube Average of 5: 8.49 - Vincent Hartanto Utomo



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

Wat soooo lucky.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly 1 second off WR average, congratulations! 

Indonesian comp, is Jihan taking part in OH?


----------



## Username (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wat soooo lucky.



inorite
6.96 single rubikku champ 2013
7.40 single jakarta open 2012
8.66 and 8.33 singles indonesian open 2011 (same round)
10.31 single jakarta ceria open 2010 (my first nr)
and I'm pretty sure I had much more 



kunparekh18 said:


> Exactly 1 second off WR average, congratulations!
> 
> Indonesian comp, is Jihan taking part in OH?



sadly, no, he somehow quit


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 8, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> sadly, no, he somehow quit



What??!! Why?


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What??!! Why?



I'm not sure, as far as I can remember, he injured his left hand a little, which caused him to not be able to practice, then by the time his hand was healed, his time got worse, and so he loses his spirit to continue cubing, it's not like he cubed much before the injury anyway.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 8, 2013)

Best ever average!!


----------



## ahmfast1 (Sep 8, 2013)

wat lol, 2 pll skip and easiest oll in a round  congrats anyway, i hope i will get soon


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats, very impressive.



ahmfast1 said:


> wat lol, 2 pll skip and easiest oll in a round  congrats anyway, i hope i will get soon


I don't think those were PLL skips - just COLL. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

pjk said:


> Congrats, very impressive.
> 
> 
> I don't think those were PLL skips - just COLL. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Well, COLL+EPLL skip. Still _technically_ PLL skip.


----------



## Brest (Sep 8, 2013)

*Vincent Hartanto Utomo* - 8.49 3x3 NR av5 - Jakarta Speedcubing Competition 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]1f_LobcICms[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve









Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 D R' D' L' F L R' F' D2 R2 U'

y x2 // inspection
D' F R' F2 L2 // cross
U R U R' U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' y U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U' L' U R (U' x') // COLL
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.08	45	6.36	47	6.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.55	13	5.10	13	5.10		Cross+1/F2L	44.8%	36.1%	34.2%
F2L	5.69	36	6.33	38	6.68		F2L/Total	80.4%	80.0%	80.9%
LL	1.39	9	6.47	9	6.47		LL/Total	19.6%	20.0%	19.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 D R' D' L' F L R' F' D2 R2 U'

y x2 // inspection
D' F R' F2 L2 // cross
U R U R' U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' y U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U' L' U R (U' x') // COLL
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 D2 L B2 F2 R D2 L D' F2 L U2 L U F' U L' U' L'

x y2 // inspection
r' F R' U F2 // cross
L' U' L U y R U R' // 1st pair
y U2' R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' F' r U R U' L' U x' // COLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.71	49	5.63	57	6.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.73	12	4.40	13	4.76		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	30.8%	29.5%
F2L	6.47	39	6.03	44	6.80		F2L/Total	74.3%	79.6%	77.2%
LL	2.24	10	4.46	13	5.80		LL/Total	25.7%	20.4%	22.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D2 L B2 F2 R D2 L D' F2 L U2 L U F' U L' U' L'

x y2 // inspection
r' F R' U F2 // cross
L' U' L U y R U R' // 1st pair
U' y U' R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
d U R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U' R' F' r U R U' L' U x' // COLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



D2 F' L2 B F' D' F' R U' B L' R2 U B' F' U2 L' R2 F'

x2 // inspection
D2 U' F' L R u R' // cross
U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U l' U' l L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
y' U2 R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.83	64	6.51	73	7.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.19	15	4.70	18	5.64		Cross+1/F2L	54.4%	40.5%	42.9%
F2L	5.86	37	6.31	42	7.17		F2L/Total	59.6%	57.8%	57.5%
LL	3.97	27	6.80	31	7.81		LL/Total	40.4%	42.2%	42.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' L2 B F' D' F' R U' B L' R2 U B' F' U2 L' R2 F'

x2 // inspection
D D U' F' r x' R u R' // cross
U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U U l' U' l L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
U y' U R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L' R U2 F2 L' U B' L' B R2 U F D R' D' L' R' B'

z2 // inspection
F' U R' (x z) r' R F' D R' D' // cross
y U R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' (y x) U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.28	55	6.64	63	7.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.54	16	4.52	20	5.65		Cross+1/F2L	60.0%	42.1%	44.4%
F2L	5.90	38	6.44	45	7.63		F2L/Total	71.3%	69.1%	71.4%
LL	2.38	17	7.14	18	7.56		LL/Total	28.7%	30.9%	28.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' R U2 F2 L' U B' L' B R2 U F D R' D' L' R' B'

z2 // inspection
F' U R' (x z) r' R F' D R' D' // cross
U y R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' (y x) U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Mean (4/4)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.48	53.25	6.28	60.00	7.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.00	14.00	4.66	16.00	5.33		Cross+1/F2L	50.2%	37.3%	37.9%
F2L	5.98	37.50	6.27	42.25	7.07		F2L/Total	70.6%	70.4%	70.4%
LL	2.50	15.75	6.31	17.75	7.11		LL/Total	29.4%	29.6%	29.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.08	45	6.64	47	7.61[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.55	12	5.10	13	5.65
F2L	5.69	36	6.44	38	7.63
LL	1.39	9	7.14	9	7.81
```


----------

